# Nike Performance Stand Bag



## tallpaul (Nov 5, 2012)

With Winter fast approaching I needed a carry bag to provide an alternative to my Motocaddy S1 in the event of a trolley ban.

My preference was for a bag that featured a 14-way, full-length divider. My research showed that there were options available from most major manufacturers so off I went to the local golf stores to see what they had in stock. I tried the following:

- Callaway Euro Chev 14-Way
- Titleist Premium 14-Way
- Hotblade Tempo 14-Way
- Nike Performance 14-Way

For me, the Nike was the clear winner. Firstly it was available in a good selection of colours (I settled on the simple Black/Grey). However, the main selling point was the shoulder straps; they were simply the most comfortable of any bag I tried. The bag also has a few other neat features such as the quick release clips to remove the straps for use with a trolley and an easy access ball chute. With plenty of pockets, storing whatever you choose to carry shouldn't be an issue and the stand system appears robust.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 5, 2012)

tallpaul said:



			With Winter fast approaching I needed a carry bag to provide an alternative to my Motocaddy S1 in the event of a trolley ban.

My preference was for a bag that featured a 14-way, full-length divider. My research showed that there were options available from most major manufacturers so off I went to the local golf stores to see what they had in stock. I tried the following:

- Callaway Euro Chev 14-Way
- Titleist Premium 14-Way
- Hotblade Tempo 14-Way
- Nike Performance 14-Way

For me, the Nike was the clear winner. Firstly it was available in a good selection of colours (I settled on the simple Black/Grey). However, the main selling point was the shoulder straps; they were simply the most comfortable of any bag I tried. The bag also has a few other neat features such as the quick release clips to remove the straps for use with a trolley and an easy access ball chute. With plenty of pockets, storing whatever you choose to carry shouldn't be an issue and the stand system appears robust.






Click to expand...

I had the first version of this bag and though it looked nice, in the end  it ended up in the skip.

The waterproof valuebles pocket broke and when fully loaded with waterproofs it was very unstable. All the weight was on one side and it just fell over all the time.

Strap was good though

Hope you get on ok with it


----------



## Wolfman (Nov 29, 2012)

I have the same bag, same colour

I agree superb straps and very comfy to carry

Tip use a permanent marker to number the strap connectors to the correct bag connector makes it easier when you have to take the straps off and put them back on the bag.

14 way divider works well


----------

